# Primäre Partition aktivieren



## Tob (18. August 2001)

Hi kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mit linux eine Primäre Partition aktiv machen kann ???

Tob


----------



## Dunsti (18. August 2001)

so genau kenn ich mich in Linux net aus, aber ich denke mal, daß das mit dem gleichen Programm geht, mit dem Du die Partitionen auch festlegst. in SuSE also z.B. mit Yast.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Interritor (19. August 2001)

Probiers mit cfdisk ist so was wie fdisk nur für linux.


----------



## Tob (19. August 2001)

Guter Plan probier ich gleich mal aus ;-)


Tob


----------



## tuxracer (7. April 2003)

noch ne möglichkeit

InstallationsCD booten

Rettungssystem auswählen

wenn fertig gestartet ist einloggen mit "root"

fdisk /dev/hda wenn deine platte IDE master am primären Controller ist

sonst entsprechend zb /dev/hdb oder /dev/hdc ...

falls du scsi hast /dev/sda ....

nun bist du in einem menugeführten prog wo du partitionieren kannst

m  zeigt die möglichen befehle an


----------



## melmager (8. April 2003)

auch in linux gibt es fdisk

fdisk /dev/hda

ist der aufruf

m = befehlsliste
a = aktive partition festlegen
w = sichern der einstellung

usw...


----------

